# I gots a secret!!!!!



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

My turn now!!!

I just bought something!!!!

Can you guess what???

Hints: 
It was fairly expensive!!!! well above 5k
It is not alive.

ask & I'll answer!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a truck


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

A goat barn?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

A milking machine? (LOL)


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

New house? :shrug: 
Gold milking stand?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A car


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A horse/goat trailer?!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

hummmm,, maybe all the above,,  :idea: O.K. I'll say a pickup,, sense thats what you will need for your goats,(hauling goats, hay, ect..), most logical guess on my part.. ha.. Now,, what is it?? inquiring minds are wondering... :shades:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

a horse van so you and your goats can go wherever the road takes you!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going with new goat barn or milking shed..?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know its a vehicle because she posted in FB  but Its very interesting looking. Im not sure if its a truck or car LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see it... :wink:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> a truck


nope 



Willow said:


> A goat barn?


nope 



Frosty1 said:


> A milking machine? (LOL)


nope 



Mandara Farm said:


> New house? :shrug:
> Gold milking stand?


Nope & no 



toth boer goats said:


> A car


Yes! it is a car of a type 



KW Farms said:


> A horse/goat trailer?!


nope 



jberter said:


> hummmm,, maybe all the above,,  :idea: O.K. I'll say a pickup,, sense thats what you will need for your goats,(hauling goats, hay, ect..), most logical guess on my part.. ha.. Now,, what is it?? inquiring minds are wondering... :shades:


 :ROFL: nope



HoosierShadow said:


> a horse van so you and your goats can go wherever the road takes you!


nope 


milk and honey said:


> I'm going with new goat barn or milking shed..?


no :wink:



StaceyRoop said:


> I know its a vehicle because she posted in FB  but Its very interesting looking. Im not sure if its a truck or car LOL


 :ROFL: neither really


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> I can't wait to see it... :wink:


lol, soon I promise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A plane!?! Hmmm...or space ship! :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

It is a?????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gumtree said:


> It is a?????


Really good looking car!  :thumb: Congrats! :clap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...congrats.. :thumb: 

I was right... :leap: do I get a browny point..LOL :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars: Love the color!

...nice one Pam! :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! Love the color! So happy for you!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks I'm happy as !!!

Yes Pam you sure do get a brownie point


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

008 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


006 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Way too sharp!  What model is it? I really really like it!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

It's a Ford Falcon Ute, 06, BF XL, 4sp, Auto, Col Shift.
approx 90.000km


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very very sharp  Again Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Really neat car! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! Never seen anything like that before! BTW love the citrus fruits!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ...nice one Pam! :hi5:


 thanks Kylee :laugh: :thumb:



> Yes Pam you sure do get a brownie point


 :hi5:  :thumbup:

Woe... :shocked: that is a really neat looking car.....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

